# Help Deciding Tv vs Projector



## difner (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Everyone

I need some help on my soon to be home theater The room is 11' wide and 24' deep with a 7' 7" high ceiling there are two windows and a door to go outside so there is a lot of light right now but I plan on thick dark curtains to keep the room dark.

If I go with a projector I would want to permanently mount it to the ceiling.

I was going to get a 73" DLP TV but reading the forums I have been thinking about a Projector setup.
I was looking at the Mitsubishi HC3800 Projector Packages at visualapex. Would these setups be good for my room size and ceiling mounting.

Thanks for the help


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Your room is somewhat similar to mine except my ceiling is 7'10" IIRC. I started with a Mitsubishi HC3000 and now have a BenQ W5000. They were both ceiling mounted DLPs. I'd think you'd be fine with the HC3800. Just double check the Mitsubishi mounting calculator before you place it.


----------



## difner (Jul 19, 2008)

What screen size did you go with I was thinking I would go with either the 92" or 100"

Thanks


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

100 would be great, 92 may feel small to you in time. I have a 13x24 room and use a 92in but thats all I wanted for reasons other than just size (large speakers were my main concern) but if your not going with super large floor standers 100 or even 106 woulod work well for you. 92, 100, 106 is all LARGE.
As long as you know a Projector isnt like a TV and you cant power it on and off all day long plus light control issues you already talked about Projectors beat the pants off any other solution. Get a small TV for casual viewing if you want best of both worlds.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd start with a bare wall and see what size screen you prefer then get a screen.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

difner said:


> What screen size did you go with I was thinking I would go with either the 92" or 100"
> 
> Thanks


I have a 100" screen. If I didn't have a hallway to the right of my screen I probably would have went with a 106 or 110.


----------



## difner (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks all

I think im gonna go with a 106 screen and push back the seating alittle as far as a reciever im looking at the Onkyo HT-S7200 the speakers are small and i wanna try to keep everything upfront small so nothing interferes with the screen. the Onkyo HT-S7200 sounded really good in the store do any of you have an opinion on these recievers?

Thanks


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Good choice. Once you get a projector, you will never go back. The only down side is the warm up times versus the quick on with TV's. Everything else is silky smooth.

Matteo


----------



## difner (Jul 19, 2008)

I went with the HC 3800 package from visual apex and the 106" screen. I set it up temporarily in my living room and all I have to say is WOW...I dont uasally watch much tv and maybe one movie a week but Ive already got about 26 hours on it 2 days  The screen looks really good and was easy to setup only took me about 15 mins. The best part is the wife really loves it now. Im hoping that theater will be done next month and i can really enjoy it.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats! :T Now, you are forever spoiled. 

Matt


----------

